# UK TV ... How??



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Please can any of you help, we have recently moved to Atessa area of Abruzzo, and have been waiting for 8 weeks to have ANY kind of TV to watch. 

Please can you tell us …. How do we get UK TV channels in to our lounge?? 
We have just had internet connected (at last). We have heard of various XBMC or KODI boxes that can be used, with many variations for sale on the internet!

Please advise what is the best method (price; ease of installation; least wires & dishes), as we are NOT good with technology?

Thanks & hope to hear back soon
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Jakes Place said:


> Please advise what is the best method (price; ease of installation; least wires & dishes), as we are NOT good with technology?
> :



If your TV has a HDMI connection (All newer ones do) get a Chromecast. Amazon stopped selling them but you can order direct from Google. Locally shops can carry them but it's easier to mail order. If you've got a half decent internet connection then just use filmon.tv

https://www.google.com/intl/it_it/c...cpPNGX_XnTXtsps12kxnBDUAaazLz686RoaAi968P8HAQ

FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION

Easy enough if you have a smart phone or a tablet to cast the image to your TV. Easier to do then to explain.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Jakes Place said:


> Please can any of you help, we have recently moved to Atessa area of Abruzzo, and have been waiting for 8 weeks to have ANY kind of TV to watch.
> 
> Please can you tell us …. How do we get UK TV channels in to our lounge??
> We have just had internet connected (at last). We have heard of various XBMC or KODI boxes that can be used, with many variations for sale on the internet!
> ...


hello nieber we are 20 kms apart its easy just run film on through a lapttop ect with a usb cable as we do if you need any help or to se how it works contact us we watch corry the lot easy and dont cost nothing


----------



## valenciasman (Jan 14, 2016)

use a VPN to change your IP address to UK. Then Iplayer can be used. Cyberghost5 is worth looking into and its free. I used Expat Shield for years but had problems with virus.


----------



## 60037 (Feb 28, 2016)

If you have a relatively fast internet this works just fine for me.

Ultimate M8 Quad Core Android Smart Box - Juggling Frogs


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

film on is free no need to hide your vp whotsit if i can sort it any one can easy peasy all english tv at your finger tips


----------

